# Apps transferés lors de la sauvegarde avec dernier iTunes?



## CSP+ (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'effectuer une sauvegarde de mon iPad2 sur la dernière version d'iTunes et l'opération n'a pris que quelques secondes.

Il semblerait que les apps n'ont pas été automatiquement transferés vers l'ordinateur lors de la sauvegarde alors que sur les versions précédentes d'iTunes c'était le cas avec une durée d'opération qui prenait un certain temps?


----------



## lineakd (25 Février 2013)

@csp+, branche ta tablette à ton ordi commence par un "transfert les achats" avant la synchronisation.


----------



## CSP+ (25 Février 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @csp+, branche ta tablette à ton ordi commence par un "transfert les achats" avant la synchronisation.



Ok merci.Question idiote cela va juste faire une copie de mes apps de mon iPad2 vers l'iTunes de mon ordinateur et non pas transferer totalement les apps de la tablette vers l'ordinateur?


----------



## lineakd (25 Février 2013)

@csp+, aucune question n'est idiote... :rateau:
Ce qui est sur ta tablette se trouvera aussi dans itunes.


----------

